# Tao Te Ching Principals - Alan Watts



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2010)

Alan Watts discusses the Tao Te Ching       

[yt]Dimp_KXgdfY[/yt]





[yt]AKXtEZ3sPjM[/yt]





[yt]aZt6qcnJG2Y[/yt]





[yt]NBlsOj9iS28[/yt]





[yt]3d9IUZCD4U8[/yt]


----------

